# 2 girls need a home (An hour south of Boston)



## Tentel (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello everyone.

I have two ladies that I'd like to give away. They're both less than 6 months old and very healthy.

I am in college and I just don't have the time to care for them and I really just can't give them the attention they deserve. 



They will come with everything including an enormous cage. It is a 20 gallon long aquarium, with a second wooden level that adds almost an additional two feet in height.



 
Katherine is on the left and Mary-Ann is on the right. Kat is all white with a black head. Mary-Ann is all black with a white belly, and a tail that is mostly black, with about an inch and a half at the tip that is pink.

These two are so sweet and friendly.

I'd really appreciate the help guys. I want these two to get the attention they deserve.
I'm willing to meet somewhere if you are worried the drive is too far.



Thanks
-Tim


----------

